# Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods....



## adub (Feb 8, 2005)

Post pics of some of the ugliest, insane, just flat out disgusting dubs...
Ones that make you say " Maaan, what the hell were you thinking??"
I wanna see ugly skirt, Eyebrow, body kits, lights, etc.... whatever makes your stomach turn when you see it...


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (adub)*

Why?








I dont like Rieger.








Or ABT lips for that matter.








^^ Just the lip. And the flares.


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (adub)*


----------



## adub (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (BrightGreenB5)*

HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!
Oooh man, that is good.. Keep em coming....
OOOOoooogllleeeeee


----------



## apassatk (Jun 7, 2005)

those dubs look like "RICE GRINDERS"
yukk
if u want rice..just buy rice..dont contaminate the VW's


----------



## Dad'sDarkDub (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (BrightGreenB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrightGreenB5* »_


























OMFG...are those Integra headlights in that light blue Jetta? Freaking disgusting....
HAHA! I agree with Stewie....


----------



## adub (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (Dad'sDarkDub)*

well as ugly as the blue one is, he apparantly got some kind of trophy


----------



## blankmange (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (adub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adub* »_well as ugly as the blue one is, he apparantly got some kind of trophy









looks like a bowling trophy....


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=4


----------



## Skorpion (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enriquejcu* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=4

Oh, I think you meant this forum!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=142


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

I know everyone saw that green and black thing, right?


----------



## AzFasteststreetVW (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (adub)*

ugly as hell but obviously fast


----------



## adub (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (AzFasteststreetVW)*

hahahahahha


----------



## s4turbodub (Jan 24, 2006)

hahah this is a good thread.


----------



## Dad'sDarkDub (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (AzFasteststreetVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzFasteststreetVW* »_ugly as hell but obviously fast


















HAHAHA!







That thing's great.....


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (Dad'sDarkDub)*


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (EuroBurner GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroBurner GLI* »_









That's ugle but somehow I am sort of impressed by the work


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (EuroBurner GLI)*

















THE CATTLE PUSHER!!








Yes, a jetta coupe...











_Modified by EuroBurner GLI at 10:01 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

And I present the Rice Beetle...


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (EuroBurner GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroBurner GLI* »_

























perfect example of "all because you can dosent mean you should!"


----------



## Transue (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

This stuff is too funny. What a bunch of Fools.


----------



## adub (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (Transue)*

yeah tell me about it, WTF these people thinking.. GOTTA LOVE MIXED BODY KITS FROM DIFFERENT CARS......


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

where is that green and black car...and that awesome vw key mod


----------



## Kultur (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (EuroBurner GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroBurner GLI* »_ 
Yes, a jetta coupe...









that looks like utter ****
but im turning my mk3 into a coupe in a short amount of time, haha!
i promise all of you to not butcher it into this peice of shiit


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (EuroBurner GLI)*

that shiz is fugly










_Modified by ANDROID184 at 2:29 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (EuroBurner GLI)*

Oh my God. I am not sure if he ruined the Jetta or the CTS. Oh...and anything by Wings West seems to SUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (BrightGreenB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrightGreenB5* »_

























by far the worst attempts at anything ever! like i can't even say nice try or hard work blah blah, they're flat out nasty...and i saw the owners at WF... man o man


----------



## g60runner67 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (Bora_Azul)*

Morons (I'm using this term lightly) that do this to their VW's show the world how much of a brain they posess...I've seen stuff like this on the street here in So. Cali as well, when ppl do crap like that, its as though they are insulting Volkswagen, trying to "disguise" their car to look like something "better" because they are "ashamed" of what they have







I've even seen Mk 3 Jettas with BMW(!!) emblems in place of the VW ones! These are the same type of ppl that are in serious need of "unpimping" the auto LOL 








Oh COME on now, I thought that was an acura! hhehehe







dumba$$








"Aw YEAH, my homies will see me ROLLIN' in mah CADDY wit da BLING BLING!"








"Time to unpimp ze auto.....!!"



_Modified by g60runner67 at 3:35 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## g60runner67 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (g60runner67)*









"When this baby hits 88 miles per hour...you're gonna see some serious sh*t!"










_Modified by g60runner67 at 3:34 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

if it gets that high?


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

what are those air con ducts? garbage cans? btw- always love to see a vw graveyard- so many memories.


----------



## adub (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (gsprobe)*

yeah these are hilarious


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (adub)*

Not anwhere near as grim as some of the poor Jettas featured already but this VW Brasilia should be burnt for it's own good.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (adub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adub* »_well as ugly as the blue one is, he apparantly got some kind of trophy









thats just his grade school bowling trophy he's using as a hood prop to display his baby blue 2.slow and intake


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (VR6 NRG)*


----------



## mauby (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (bluesbrothers)*

exactly when do you say when?!?!?!?!?!?!
although the workmanship is good...just because it sounded good to all the people who live in this persons head doesn't mean you should take their advice


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (RoadRunner219)*

Friends don't let friends modify Volkswagens.


----------



## Kultur (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_Friends don't let friends modify Volkswagens.









my buddy just bought a Corrado because he wante a simple and cheap car to soup up
ive failed...








HAHA
plus.. some simple mods on a VDub are okay
but what are featured in this thread are god damned ridiculous!... just...
why doesnt the car gods incinerate these people by lightning?


----------



## TwoPntZero (Feb 16, 2005)

who pimped these rides? i dont think xzibit even f**ks up rides that bad


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (TwoPntZero)*

What the hell is wrong with these people. How do you spend so much money making it look that bad and not realize it looks horrible. Who ever tried to make a Caddy jetta should have just save the money and bought the damn caddy


----------



## adub (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (2slow Vento)*

These are tooooooo funny
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2507342


----------



## 79windy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (adub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adub* »_These are tooooooo funny
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2507342

bwah! fresh blood! this one deservees a bowling trophy, imo.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Wanna see Ugliest VW's/mods.... (EuroBurner GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroBurner GLI* »_
































someone has a stern pimp cane







thats BALLER


----------

